# Bad reflux caused by dairy?



## Deemac (Mar 23, 2006)

I was awoken in the middle of the night with reflux that was so horrible that it was coming out of my nose.







I have only experienced that once or twice before, when I chanced a glass or two of wine and spicey food. I had neither spicey food nor wine last evening, but I did have a small bowl of vanilla ice cream. I have never heard of dairy causing GERD. Has anyone else experienced horrible GERD as a result of eating/drinking dairy products?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi sorry about your bout. Have you had whole milk or milk that's not fat-free? The fat in the milk may cause reflux, as all fatty food does, even if one is not lactose intolerant or allergic to milk. Maybe try some fat free and unsweetened milk and see if that makes it better.P.S. -- also, trying not to eat or drink anything after 7:00 pm including milk also helps.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think with dairy it is more how fatty it is than anything elsehttp://www.endowsec.com/pated/edtgs03.htm says to stick to low fat dairy, so something high fat, particularly if that was close to bed time, might be the problem.


----------



## Deemac (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you both for your suggestions and info. I continue to learn more from posters on this board, than I ever have from any gi I have seen.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

There are some wonderful low-fat frozen yogurts and low-fat ice creams that have no more than 3 or 4 grams of fat in half a cup. Lower in calories too. I usually eat dinner around five and have one small scoop 1/3 to 1/2 cup of the low-fat frozen yogurt or ice cream at about 6:30 or 7:00 pm, almost every night. It doesn't bother me, and it's the last thing I eat for the evening. The brands we like best is Edy's, but there are other that are good too. Just be sure you don't get regular ice cream, because the fat content per half cup is a lot more, often 7 or 8 grams or even more than that. If I eat that stuff, I have reflux.On the other hand, low-fat cottage cheese gives me a sour taste in my mouth, even if I only have a small bit of it. Go figure.


----------

